# Cheep hand wash



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Been using my local hand wash place now for about a year always been happy with it until today day my car was a bit dirtier than usual they gave it a jet wash, foam jet and another jet wash obviously that was not enough
I have about 6 new scratches on the back bumper and roof been back to complain to no avail I'm beyond gutted took all my strength not to flatten the lad who just shrugged his shoulders as if to say what do you want me to do about it Grrrr never never again  gutted 







can't really see the other ones on the iPhone camera


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry to hear about the damage, but I have never let any one else was my cars,ever.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I think I will be saving up for a decent jet wash of my own 
Just no garage or driveway makes it tricky sometimes


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gforce said:


> I think I will be saving up for a decent jet wash of my own
> Just no garage or driveway makes it tricky sometimes


Hi Gforce, Yes it must be awkward, but I wouldn't use a jet wash either.
One of these may be useful & cheap to give it a go.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WASHMATIC-CLE ... 097wt_1139
Hoggy.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I saw this on a shopping Chanel years ago thought it was a good idea cheers hoggy helpful as always  thumbs up!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Most of them will come out with a quick blast of a machine polisher. Get yourself an RA Polisher and you will have them sorted in no time! I had a few on my rear end which i sorted last week.

Good luck

Before









After


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Good results mate i will have a look into it


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think the jet wash put the scratches in surely it was the washing/drying with contaminated/dirty cloths.

I wouldn't let anyone ever wash my car for this reason.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Where are you based?

Exclusive Car Detail can help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I've only even used a jetwash once on a car - never again!!

Rather do it myself.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'm in Newcastle 
I didn't know the jet wash was bad tbh
 just thought they hadn't jetted all the grit off before using sponge


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF :evil: . I took my GFs car for a quick wash in a similar place recently, whilst waiting in line I watched one of the guys drop his sponge into the grit on the floor, then pick it up and continue to wash the audi a4 he was working on. I pulled out of the line quick sharpish. If pther suggestions dont work, Mr Chip will clear all of ths for you for around £120 I think. Did a great job on mine once.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Used sensibly, jet washes are perfectly safe and even the preferred way of washing the muck off.

However NEVER use the brush they supply on the car, these are placed on the floor which picks up grit, the dirt also sticks to them meaning you are scrubbing the car with something resembling a brillo pad!.

Same story with hand car washes, do they use fresh clean water for every car? :lol: hardly! so why would you want someone else to wash your pride and joy with dirty water?

()+% percent of drivers will not care, which is why they get away with it, I know it is harder, but if you care that much about your car then there is only two solutions.
1/ do it yourself - with the right gear.
2/pay a detailer (not a valeter, they are two _very _different things) to do it, this will be the dearest option and I would imagine will cost you £20 - £30 per wash (finger in the air figure as I do mine myself)


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I know totally my fault as stated above never again going to save up for a pro to go over it with the mop etc then its going to be me washing it on no one!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As long as you can not feel the scratches with your nail then they should polish out


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

You can feel It don't think it's coming out! Think it's down to primer 
I hate myself right now


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gforce said:


> You can feel It don't think it's coming out! Think it's down to primer
> I hate myself right now


  Scraped mine reversing out of the garage not long back - that sick feeling that wont go away :? . Mr Chip did a brilliant job for £80. Hind site is a great thing and we all make mistakes - good luck with it mate


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Really feel for you Gforce, I hope they polish out and she's back to her beautiful unmarked self soon. Looking forward to happy pictures when she's done...


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Fingers crossed its a happy ending 
I have some side skirts waiting go on so I'll see what the body shop think when I save some penny's spare


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As long as you can not feel the scratches with your nail then they should polish out


Audi's tend to have a pretty thick clearcoat, A few of the scratches on my door you could feel and they came out. There were a few that were too far down which would not come out though.

Before polish










After Polish










You maybe thinking thats a different part of the car but its not I had the dent devils guy fix the ding in the door and after i got it back i polished the door to remove as many of the scratches as i could. As you can see there is still a few marks buts its hardly noticeable compared to what was there before i started.










Before - Scratches clear as day









After - Pretty much non existent


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would never let anyone clean my car,ever. Besides I love doing it.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Mike007 said:


> I would never let anyone clean my car,ever. Besides I love doing it.


+1


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gforce said:


> Fingers crossed its a happy ending
> I have some side skirts waiting go on so I'll see what the body shop think when I save some penny's spare


Go and see David at DDB he may be able to help, worked wonders on mine.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed its a happy ending
> ...


Sound advice mate I'll give them a ring on the weekend


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I wouldn't use a hand wash because of the contaminated cloths. I also wouldn't use the brush on a jet wash - I've seen off roaders and trial bikes being washed with them and there's often thick mud on the floor.

What I often do when I'm away from home and can't use soapy water bucket and mit, is to use the jet wash lance only at a garage. That should remove any mud or stuck-on hard grit likely to cause a nasty visible scratch if rubbed. The only thing left should be a thin film of road grime. I then use a good micro fibre cloth to dry the car which at the same time removes the film of grime. The particles in the grime are small enough to be picked up by the micro fibres and the residual water lubricates and transports the particles into the cloth which sucks in the water along with the dirt.

Ok, it's not as good as a proper wash and rinse but you won't get any nasty big scratches. The chances of very fine scratches must be on a par, or less so, than using instant detailer with a microfibre cloth, where there is no prior jet wash.


----------

